# TIANJIN | Zovie Plaza | 220m | 722ft | 54 fl | 160m | 525ft | 43 fl | T/O



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 万里台风


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

April 24 by RANG


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 万里台风


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By wanlitaifeng


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By popeye


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By wade31313131


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 万里台风


----------



## juliemalone (Dec 12, 2011)

great designs. really awsome... 

Business Logo Design | Logo Design


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By tiger1018


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

07 March by 万里台风


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By tiger1018


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By tiger1018


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

interesting, yet quite weird design


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

Looks like the main tower is On Hold


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By wade


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 津华风云


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

ON HOLD 
(no progress since Dezember 2011) 

2013-04-05 by Lulujune


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 留下


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 海洋开发商


----------



## marbarak (Aug 23, 2013)

Isn't it Topped Out?


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 喜业笥欲


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I think it'll look really nice whn finished, like a horizontal DC Tower!


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2015-06-13 by 我为楼狂 

The maintower is still ON HOLD


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

is the main tower still on hold?


----------

